# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Patiënten mogelijk besmet met hiv en hepatitis - Elsevier

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img src=http://news.google.nl/news?imgefp=NZWg5hVdhA0J&imgurl=www.depers.nl/beeld/w178/2008/200802/20080208/besmetting.ziekenhuis.178.jpg width=80 height=61 alt="" border=1>
DePers.nl
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*Patiënten mogelijk besmet met hiv en hepatitis*
*Elsevier - 4 uur geleden*
Ruim driehonderd patiënten van het Rijnland Ziekenhuis in Leiderdorp zijn opgeroepen om hun bloed te laten controleren. Mogelijk zijn de patiënten geïnfecteerd met hiv of hepatitis nadat zij werden onderzocht met verontreinigd medisch gereedschap. *...*
Patiënten Rijnland Ziekenhuis worden teruggeroepen Blik op Nieuws
Ziekenhuis roept patiënten terug voor controle Algemeen Dagblad
Gezondheidsnet - Holland Centraal - Hartvannederland.nl - leiden.westonline.nl
*alle 33 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------


## Déylanna

Daar ben je dan lekker klaar mee,zeg.
Je zou toch maar zo'n prostaat onderzoek hebben gehad.
Walgelijk gewoon hoe slecht de ziekenhuizen soms zijn met hygiene.
En niet alleen ziekenhuizen, maar ook zorginstellingen enzo kunnen er wat van.
Ze zouden er goed aan doen om eens niet zo nochalant om te springen met onderzoeksapparatuur, naalden, enzovoort.
Kleine moeite om te controleren of iets wel goed schoon is.

----------

